# TMV - Elsaß-Vogesen



## Doc-Schoen (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Weiss jemand wo mann die GPS-Daten des TMV Vogesen/Elsaßdurchquerung bekommt? Die Beschilderung ist wohl nicht so doll....


----------



## H33 (1. Juli 2008)

guggst Du hier www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5625.html 

oder bei Kugel unter tmv und elsass

Wenn Du es gefahren bist berichte mal, ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem gedanken eine Vogesendurchquerung

Gruß H33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc-Schoen (1. Juli 2008)

ich wollte eigentlich nicht die ganzen "Umwege" mit downloaden


----------



## jpau (8. Juli 2008)

Es gibt auch noch den südlichen teil vom gleichen Autor:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8523.html
Wir wollen die Tour Ende August von Ottrott/Mont Ste Odile  bis Thann fahren.
Evtl. gibts dann besere Daten, ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, ob wir ein GPS-Gerät mitnehmen werden...
Ich würde mich auch noch über ein paar Tipps oder einen "Erfahrungsbericht" freuen...

grüße
jpau


----------



## Doc-Schoen (8. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe soeben versucht die Karten/Reiseführer zu bekommen; der ist allerdings vergriffenhttp://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
Das was wir fahren, zeichne ich auf und werds euch mailen


----------



## jpau (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen den reiseführer zum Weg
(näheres unter: http://www.tmv-alsace-vtt.com/d/daccueil.htm)
bei der auf der Homepage angegeben Buchhandlung Mende in karlsruhe bestellt (habe kurz angerufen und dann per email bestellt) und drei tage später mit Rechnung bekommen. War super netter Kontakt, sehr zu empfehlen.
Die Etappenbescheibungen scheinen ganz gut zu sein, Kartenausschnitte taugen auch was...

Wenn da auch vergriffen, dann melde Dich kurz, evtl. könnte ich Dir kurzfristig helfen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße
jpau


----------



## Doc-Schoen (8. Juli 2008)

so isses-genaudort war er vergriffen


----------



## nudelfever (29. August 2008)

hi, komme gerade vom tmv. wir sind von obernai/ottrott die tmv bis moosch gefahren. die beschilderung ist bis auf zwei ausnahmen vollständig. wenn man den tmv-führer hat und sich die gps-daten
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8523.html
runterlädt ist man gut aufgehoben. die strecke ist anstrengend und insbesondere die etappe nach le gaschney ist technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, aber irgendwie schafft man es. wir hatten viel glück mit dem wetter, wenn es regnet würde ich die strecke nicht fahren wollen/können. manche abschnitte sind sehr steinig und oder mit einem sehr tiefen untergrund, und bei nässe fast nicht fahrbar (rutschig etc.) von daher sollte jeder der die tmv fährt auf gutes wetter bauen.
ich denke aber die tmv lohnt sich, auf jeden fall von der umgebung her und die strecke führt zu 95 % fernab von jeder straße, d.h. absolute ruhe und kein verkehr.

viel spass wünsche ich jedem der die tmv fährt!!!
MS


----------



## jpau (1. September 2008)

hallo,

das finde ich witzig, einen ähnlichen Beitrag wollte ich auch grad schreiben, wir sind vor einer guten Woche auch in Ottrott gestartet, haben allerdings in Le Marckstein nicht die Abfahrt nach Mosch genommen sondern sind den GR5 noch über den Grand Ballon bis Thann gefahren. Der GR5 war viel Singletrail und ich würde behaupten, das war der schönste Abschnitt, sehr empfehlenswert (von Le marckstein bis Thann ca 550 Höhenmeter).

Erstaunt waren wir über die Einsamkeit, wir haben nur am Sonntag ein paar Tagestourer getroffen, ansonsten vereinzelt mal ein paar Wanderer...
Unterkünfte ok, auch nicht voll.
Ansonsten kann ich nur die Ausssagen von nudelfever unterschreiben, Beschilderung bis auf ein paar Stellen ok, wir hätten uns ohne den GPS-Track an einer Stelle definitiv verfahren, ansonsten wäre es auch nur mit Führer/Schildern gegangen...
Am ersten Tag hatten wir Sauwetter/Schlammschlacht, d.h. trockenes Wetter definitiv empfehlenswert.

viele Grüße
jpau


----------



## Doc-Schoen (1. September 2008)

Letztendlich sind wir nur mit Kartenmaterial bewaffnet den NÖRDLICHEN Abschnitt bis Obernai/Ottrott gefahren (um ohne Probleme per Bahn an unsere Ausgangsposition zurückzukehren) . Die Trails sind super und liegen in der völligen Einsamkeit. Die Beschilderung dort war allerdings z.T weg, überwuchert oder konfus da örtliche MTB-Clubs die gleichen Schilder (Rotes Dreieck mit 2 Punkten) an jede 2te Birke für ihren Rundkurs 0genagelt haben. Nur so sind auch die  Verfahrer bei den verfügbaren GPS-Tracks zu erklären. ABER: Nächstes Jahr folgen die südlichen Etappen.


----------



## darkdesigner (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere Schreiber liest auch noch ein halbes Jahr später mit...

Meine Frage: Empfiehlt sich die Route eher in Süd-Nord, Nord-Süd-Richtung oder völlig egal?!

Würde das ganze gerne in 6 Tagen fahren, geht sicher auch in 3-4 Tagen, aber man wird ja nicht jünger...

Danke für Informationen,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jpau (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo dd,

die Tour wird in Nord-Sued-Richtung im tmv-Führer beschrieben, die Richtung wohl deshalb, weil die Berge immer höher werden, willst Du die ganze Tour fahren oder nur einen Teil daraus?
Wir sind den südlichen, deutlich bergigeren Teil gefahren, in Nord-Süd-Richtng, die würde ich auch empfehlen, auch weil ich landschaftlich so jeden Tag als Steigerung empfunden habe...
Grüße
jpau


----------



## Doc-Schoen (15. Februar 2009)

Von Nord nach Süd ist sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Achte auf die Beschilderung, z.T. ist sie sehr konfus. Wir planen im Sommer die letzten Etappen in Angriff zu nehmen


----------



## darkdesigner (15. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Jep, ich habe vor die komplette Strecke zu fahren, wie gesagt in 6 Etappen. Als Diplom-Geograph hoffe ich ohne GPS auszukommen, gelernt ist gelernt  

Dann hoffen wir mal auf einen trockenen Sommer!


----------



## jpau (16. Februar 2009)

Ja dann viel Spaß, ich fand die südliche Strecke landschaftlich wirklich irre (aber ich bin auch Elsassfan...) empfehle Dir wirklich auch ab Le Marckstein nicht mehr der Mountainbikeroute zu folgen, sondern dann auf den GR5 zu wechseln (und den Grand ballon noch mitzunehmen), war echt ein highlight... Die besprochene karte/Routenbeschreibung kann ich Dir auch wärmstens empfehlen (auch ein geograph braucht karten ;-)  )Es wird sie ja hoffentlich wieder geben...
Ansonsten hätte mein Kumpel und Mitfahrer auch noch unseren GPS-Track...
Wir wollend dieses Jahr einen drauf setzen und den Klassiker von Oberstorf nach Riva fahren...
viele Grüße
jpau


----------



## Nils4132 (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würde auch gerne die Vogesen durchqueren. Ich würde das allerdings lieber komplett auf dem GR5 machen, da ich denke dass der mehr Trail Anteil hat. Habt ihr vielleicht GPS Tracks vom GR5, oder könnt ihr mich überzeugen, dass die TMV Route doch besser ist?
Falls ihr andere GPS Tracks als die von gps-tour.info habt könnt ihr mir die gerne schicken. 
Grüße
Nils


----------



## jpau (30. März 2009)

Hallo Nils,

kann Dir nicht sagen was besser ist, da ich den GR5 im Elsass auch nur teilweise kenne. Das Stück von Le Marckstein über den Grand Ballon war auf jeden fall Klasse
Der TMV ist aber auch eine gute Mischung aus Singletrail und Forstweg. Ich weiss nicht, was auf dem GR5 mit Wanderern los ist,  das war auf dem TMV halt überhaupt kein Problem.
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maennix1 (13. Juli 2009)

jpau schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Spaß, ich fand die südliche Strecke landschaftlich wirklich irre (aber ich bin auch Elsassfan...) empfehle Dir wirklich auch ab Le Marckstein nicht mehr der Mountainbikeroute zu folgen, sondern dann auf den GR5 zu wechseln (und den Grand ballon noch mitzunehmen), war echt ein highlight... Die besprochene karte/Routenbeschreibung kann ich Dir auch wärmstens empfehlen (auch ein geograph braucht karten ;-)  )Es wird sie ja hoffentlich wieder geben...
> Ansonsten hätte mein Kumpel und Mitfahrer auch noch unseren GPS-Track...
> Wir wollend dieses Jahr einen drauf setzen und den Klassiker von Oberstorf nach Riva fahren...
> viele Grüße
> jpau


HAllo Jpau,
wir wollen nächste Woche auch  eine Nord Süd Vogesen Durchquerung machen. Du hattest geschrieben, daß Du evtl. GPS tracks zur Verfügung stellen könntest. Steht das Angebot noch?
Danke und viele Grüße 
Manfred


----------



## w69 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach dem "roadbook" für die TMV (Forstautobahnen  kein Problem). Scheint aber vergriffen (Reisebuchladen). Hat das  zufällig jemand abzugeben?

(edit: Dankeschön, mir wurde geholfen)


----------



## backstein689 (13. März 2014)

Hallo, ich greif das Thema mal wieder auf mit einer Frage an die "Ehemaligen":
Wie habt ihr das mit der Verpflegung während der Tour gemacht? Man fährt ja ziemlich durchs nirgendwo abseits größerer Dörfer mit Supermarkt.


----------



## jpau (13. März 2014)

Hallo Backstein689,

ich bringe es nicht mehr so genau zusammen aber wir haben nie Hunger gelitten. Den ersten tag (in Otrott gestartet) hatten wir was im Rucksack dabei und haben dann auf einer Ruine gefuttert, Abendessen in Le Chatenois im Hotel.
Zweiter Tag war Hoch Königsburg (da gibts was) bis zum Col Du Bonhomme, da gibts auch genug im Hotel, dazwischern war aber auch noch ne Ortschaft mit ner Wirtschaft.
Dritter Tag war dann vom Col du Bonhome bis Le Marckstein, da haben wir aber zwischendrin auch in ner Wirtschaft Mittag gegessen, übernachtet dann in der Auberge de Steinlebach.
Vierter tag sind wir dann auf den GR5 über den Grand Ballon bis Thann, da gabs auch Wirtschaften

Wir hatten einige Riegel dabei, hatten aber nie ein Hungerproblem...

Grüße
jpau


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2014)

In den Vogesen ist noch keiner verhungert.


----------



## gerdi1 (13. März 2014)

@jpau, 
wir könnten ja fast zusammen gefahren sein. 
Start und Übernachtungen genau so und um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen: hunger haben wir keinen gelitten.

Gruss Gerdi


----------



## backstein689 (13. März 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten! 
Was kostet denn so eine Einkehr in der Wirtschaft? Wollen nicht zu sehr geizen, aber den studentischen Geldbeutel auch nicht zu sehr belasten. 
Wir wollen von Obernai nach Chatenois, nach Col du Bonhomme, nach Mittlach und von da nach Thann bzw. Mulhouse.
Die Etappe von Bonhomme nach Markstein wollen wir etwas kürzen und so ein paar Höhenmeter auf die letzte, eher abfahrtslastige Etappe übertragen.
In welchen Hotels ward ihr für Chatenois und Bonhomme? WIe üppig ist so das Frühstücksangebot? Unter franzöischem Frühstück kenne ich ein Crossaint und ne Tasse Kaffee.


----------



## cschaeff (30. März 2016)

Servus!
Krame den thread jetzt noch mal hervor. Ich möchte Ende Mai für drei bis vier Tage den südlichen Teil der Vogesen queren. TMV oder besser GR5? Oder eine Mischung aus beiden? Bis S2 ist alles gut, S3 schiebe ich auch mal ne Weile. So 2.000 HM pro Tag wären okay.
Würde mich über jeden Tip/Hinweis freuen (Streckenvorschläge, Reiseberichte, Übernachtungstips, tracks etc.)
Gruß
Christian


----------



## südpfälzer (2. April 2016)

Hi,
ich kenne leider nur den Nordteil vom TMV, von Wissembourg bis Petit Pierre.
Aber hier http://www.radfahrenimelsass.de/de/radwege/mountainbike-vogesen-durchquerung.html
und hier http://tmv.alsacecyclo.org/index.html bekommst Du ein paar Infos. Im speziellen Reiseführer (s. zweiten Link) gibt es auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, kann aber sein, dass der vergriffen ist.
(bei Bedarf > PN)


----------



## cschaeff (3. April 2016)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eva_Renchtal (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ist jemand von euch den TMV gefahren oder Teile davon und kann was zur Strecke sagen? Hoher Trailanteil oder eher Forstautobahn?
Gruß Eva


----------



## südpfälzer (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Eva,

wie schon oben geschrieben bin ich von Wissembourg bis Petit Pierre gefahren. Hier gibt´s fast nur Forstwege, deshalb hatte ich auch das Interesse an der weiteren Strecke verloren.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## gerdi1 (18. Mai 2017)

Bin vor Jahren mal von Ottrot nach Than. Würde es in der Art nicht mehr machen. Trails sind auf der Strecke so gut wie keine. Am besten immer wieder mal von der offiziellen Strecke abweichen und was spaßiges bergab suchen. Da sollte es genügend Links und rechts davon geben


----------



## Dude202 (3. Juni 2017)

Hi. Wir sind letztes Jahr fast den ganzen TMV gefahren. Resp. haben uns an der Route orintiert und sind doch einige spassige Trails gefahren. Dazu musst du allerdings wirklich links und rechts vom Weg ab. Open MTB Map hilft dabei. Die Trails sind alle eingezeichnet.. Der GR52 (Wanderweg) geht zudem grösstenteils dieselbe Route und bietet immer wieder Trailstücke, vorallem im Norden. Der TMV selbst ist zu 95% Forststrasse.

Bei Interesse hab ich hier noch Kartenmaterial, Unterkunftsinfos und GPS Tracks.


Die schönsten Etappen in den Vogesen waren für mich rund um den Grand Ballon 
#6 Thann - Le Markenstein (Orientierung an TMV Etappen 13 und 14)
#7 Le Markenstein - Trois Fuors (Orientierung an TMV Etappe 12)
#8 Trois Fours - Aubure (Orientierung an TMV Etappen 10 und 11)


Siehe auch:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenplanung-von-zuerich-an-die-nordsee-holland.744429/








Links: Trail neben TMV - Rechts: TMV
Willst du das eine, kommst du um das andere nicht drum rum.


----------

